# Suspension - leaf springs?



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dear all

We are still rwestling with tha seemingly hard suspension in our Hymer B644 (1997). We have adjusted the tyre pressure and are considering air-rides, but a machanis friend of ours looked underneath and commented that the leaf springs appeared very flat - not much bow in them at all.

This may well explain our hard ride, but do any of you know whether they are meant to look flat anyway, or should they have decentbow in the to give bounce? :? 

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris,
I have a Hymer 644 (new shape) as yours and my springs are flat, I asked at the commercial workshops where I get my MOT done and the tester said that was normal, my tyre pressures are 4.5 bar,
Regards
Ken


----------

